# Seat bone pain



## NMdressage

Hi all! So I'm hoping that someone out there might have some helpful advice or knowledge for me. Recently I have been experiencing severe seat bone pain when I ride. I noticed this happening maybe 6 to 8 months ago, however it was not as severe as it is now and it only occurred if I took a few days off from riding and then went away after getting back in my riding routine. Now it's excruciating pain every time I ride, which is getting very discouraging. I don't think it's my saddle or my horse because it happens in english saddles, western saddles, and on different horses. I currently ride five or six days a week, I'm 19 and in relatively good shape. One more bit of possibly useful information is that I had a bad case pneumonia close to the end of may, the worst of it was 3 weeks and it took about 3 months before I felt like I could really breathe again. Any bit of info or advice would really be appreciated!!!


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

If it is happening in various saddles, I would say the best advice would to see a Chiropractor, they would be the best kind of Doctor for bone ailments like that.

.


----------



## NMdressage

That's what my trainer recommended as well, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to help. I've been going to one because I cracked a rib while I had my pneumonia and I've seen any improvement in my seat bone issue. My trainer also recommended an elimination diet, which I am thinking about, has anyone had any luck with those?
Thanks!


----------



## alexischristina

Just curious- why the elimination diet? I know it can deal with abdominal pain, and after cutting out various foods I felt better internally, but I'm not sure it could help with seat _bone_ pain, unless the pain is less in the bone and more internal, although in my experience it's easy to tell the difference, bone pain is the worst.

Have you had any falls? Even minor ones that you thought were no big deal. Sometimes it can start an injury, a fracture, etc. and continued riding can make it worse over time, or if your hips are out of line it could contribute something. Even if you're balancing too much on your actual seat bone when you're riding you could cause bruising.


----------



## nikelodeon79

I'd go to a regular doctor.

I have fractured my tailbone twice and I'll never really be 100%, but there are physical therapy exercises that can help.


----------



## NMdressage

My trainer was pretty much just shooting ideas out and said that an elimination diet might help to reduce inflammation which might slightly help the problem, but he wasn't very sure. I figured I might look into a bit more and consider trying it because at this point I'm open to anything! 

The last fall I had was maybe a year ago when my horse fell with me and I ended up under him and got knocked around a bit. However, I did have a very close call in the spring where a horse I was riding bucked, spun and took off.
I do feel like when I ride I'm sitting much heavier in the saddle than I used to, I wonder if that's not contributing to the problem? 

I'm hoping to get in with my doctor in the next week or so and see if she has any suggestions as well. But I figured it couldn't hurt to see if any one else has heard of or had this problem also.


----------



## faye

Have you ever landed hard on your bum? fallen down a step? slipped on ice?

I'm wondering if you have cracked you cocix


----------



## NMdressage

Your mention of ice totally brought this back to me - maybe 6 or 7 months ago I went on a hike with my dad & dogs up in the mountains and the path was completely iced over, we had driven up for a different reason but had planned on the hike as well but hadn't thought of the fact that there might still be ice/snow on the mountain. Needless to say I fell A LOT and hard. Maybe I will mention that to my doctor next week. Thank you!


----------



## Saddlebag

Ask your doctor if it could be the psoas muscle. It originates in the lower back down the back of the pelvis and thro to the front of the leg. It can be triggered by sitting too long, computer, riding, etc. When mine spasms my leg will barely walk and support my weight of 120lbs. When like this it walks out but the pain will remain. Mine was diagnosed psoas and what I've found work is to slide down in a chair with feet flat on the floor and do a pelvic tilt by trying to get my navel to touch my spine. I hold it for about 30 seconds and the spasm stops. I lucked on that by accident.


----------



## liv885

I would start with an appointment with your doctor. Followed by a referral to a physiotherapist not a chiropractor as they just manipulate the spine. The doctor should be able to determine what is happening. And the physio can strengthen your surrounding muscles to try to alleviate your pain. Worse case is that you may need to see a specialist and may need further investigation. I've have experience bad hip pain from riding as I've got a tight hip flexor and got the great diagnosis that I need to ride more often just waiting for my uni to quieten down.


----------



## Joe4d

Go to a real doctor, not a horse trainer, witch doctor, voodoo priestess or other quack.
Check out the thread on narrow twist saddles. Maybe it is your saddle, they are could all be bad.


----------



## NMdressage

Thank you for all of your responses! Hopefully I will be able to get this figured out sooner or later!


----------



## livelovelaughride

Where we live we have pelvic floor specialists. They are specially trained for that part of the anatomy and are able to manipulate internally. I do refer some clients to them when there are issues such as you describe. It is worth checking out if nothing else seems to help. Usually they are registered physiotherapists.


----------



## Azuredamsel

I've been riding for over 40 years, and for nearly 30 of those years have suffered severe seat bone pain. It started when I was 25, after 12 years riding. Every time I got in the saddle, I would experience pain after a couple of minutes. After a long ride I would be left with sore, swollen patches on each seat bone. I tried different saddles, seatsavers, padded knickers, the lot. Nothing really helped, so I just put up with it, but it meant I couldn't do the really long rides I love. About 5 years ago, it gradually improved and after a few months I was fine again. Just recently, it has started again - only on longer rides at the moment, but I am terrified it will come back full force.
During this time, I was not able to wear ankle length boots because a similar reaction occurred on the backs of my lower leg where the boot touched, severe pain and swelling within minutes.
I am certain it's not muscular, so chiropractors, physios, etc. will not help. I think it may be something like an over-active bodily response to pressure in the bones. If it does come back, this time I'm going to see my doctor and hope maybe there is a steroid or cortisone treatment which will help. I desperately don't want to go back to the painful old days.


----------



## Saddlebag

Have to tried flexing your glutes periodically while riding? This will elevate the bones.


----------



## Azuredamsel

I've tried pretty much everything... that might give momentary relief, but you can't do it for long. :-( Thanks for the suggestion, though, worth a try.


----------

